
Ask HN: Mentoring Tandem anyone? - anotheryou
Who wants to chat with someone in a similar position ~once a month? I do!<p>I suggest to group positions write a new root comment if nobody has mentioned your position yet, else just answer to the root comment that has your position in it.
======
anotheryou
Project/Product Manager.

I write specs, I keep the team together, I help with the Scrum.

anotheryou@trashmail.com (valid 1 month from now on)

